# help me! algae on my crypts!!!



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a few tanks with rare crypts in them that I am having algae trouble with. The algae growing on them is green (though some parts can be brown), short (1-2mm) and fuzzy. Can anyone tell me what it might be and how to get rid of it? Sorry for not having pics- for some reason my TPT account will not let me upload. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds to be either staghorn or bba. 

There's obviously an imbalance in your tank that needs fixing. To figure it out, you gotta give us some details about your tank. Size, substrate, CO2, drop checker reading, lights, nutrients, how often you change your filter, what type of filter you're using... as you can see, there's lot's of variables that can knock things out of wack. 

For now, I'd clip all the infected leaves, they'll grow back. Do daily 50%water changes for the next 3-4 days, clean your filter, and adjust your co2 to read lime green on your drop checker. Keep up with dosing.

You can also spot treat with H2O2 if you will be doing daily water changes. Turn off all powerheads/filters prior to dosing. Let it sit for about 15 mins, do the WC, and continue the same routine for the next 3-4 days. You'll notice the algae turn red (die) afterwards. Caution: do not dose H2O2 directly over shrimp/snails/catfish.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Sounds to be either staghorn or bba.
> 
> There's obviously an imbalance in your tank that needs fixing. To figure it out, you gotta give us some details about your tank. Size, substrate, CO2, drop checker reading, lights, nutrients, how often you change your filter, what type of filter you're using... as you can see, there's lot's of variables that can knock things out of wack.
> 
> ...



Well, my main issue is in my 15g tank, so I will give as much in the way of specs that I can. If you need any other info to help diagnose, please ask. 

-15 gallon tank (has same footprint as a regular 20g, 12x24")
-Eheim Ecco 2232 with intake sponge
-Marineland full-spectrum (thats what it says on the bulb) T8 15w bulb
-12 hour lighting period on a timer
-tank temp is kept at 76 F, monitored by digital thermometer and maintained by Marineland 50w StealthPro heater
-I am not running CO2 of any sort
-I use Root Medic micro and macro twice a week

This tank is also inhabited by pond snails, trumpet snails, RCS, and 4 Otos. Does any of this help? Please let me know if you need other info. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Too much light with out co2 and long photo period...why 12 hours? in Crypt only tank...Thats a lot..If possible remove that intake sponge, instead use Stainless Intakes, Believe it or not that sponge does slows down the flow..


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

What changes can I make to my current setup to get rid of the algae? If my lighting period is too long, what should it be? Should I also change the bulb I am using? I have the intake sponge so my shrimps don't get sucked into the intake. I do not thing flow is an issue- the water from the outlet really flows strongly through the whole length of the tank. Neither my otos or my shrimps or snails seem to want any of this algae either, even when I have held off on feeding the tank for a few days.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

First thing is to lower your photo period 5-6 hours...All my tanks gets only 7 hours with all high light plants..(Pantanal, curly, sunset, some sp of Erios etc)...with that bulb..and see howz the progress...Treat with H2o2 but don't go crazy. 1.5-2 ml/gal for 15-20 minutes with no water movement and do water change 60-80%...WC can be done 2-3X a week but not all the time with H2o2 treat..


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Will my crypts grow OK with that short amount of light?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

wetworks said:


> Will my crypts grow OK with that short amount of light?


That's the misconception with lots of hobbyist as they focus more on Photo period thinking that light will boost the growth, bring color etc which is not only the factor. I grow lots of sp. (High light sp.???) as well as Crypt under less than 2WPG (Old School) T5HO~7 hours/photo period....growth is fine and controllable and less headache with Algae. 

Treat with H2o2, lots(2-3X) of water change, cut photo period and see how it goes in 2-3 weeks..."Patience is a Virtue"

There are other experienced folks here who keep Crypt only sp. in their tank..perhaps they can enlighten further.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

My crypts had some BBA, but I'm going to attribute that to DIY CO2. Once I got rid of that, the algae stopped growing. 

No dosing. Just fish wastes. And I let some Hygro Poly float to diffuse lighting. Decreasing the lighting was the second best thing I did. 20 gallon tank plastic hood 15W bulb. 8 hour photoperiod.

They do even better in my 10 gallon covered with duckweed. Never got BBA in that one.

Sponge filters with airstone in both tanks. 50%WC weekly

Good Luck!


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

Aloha Wetworks,
Just put some duckweed in your tank and you will have few problems with algae.
I'd rather have this than algae taking over my tank...


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Funny that several folks have mentioned duckweed- I have duckweed in all but four of my tans, and I have no algae in those at all. I shall add some duckweed to this tank and lower my photo period from 12 to 8 hours as a start, and see how that goes. Thanks everyone for the great advice and observations. If anyone else has useful tips or info regarding crypts and algae, please feel free to chime in. Thanks!


----------

